# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم قضایی

## reza kolasangia

سلام خدمت دوستان
 من رتبه 1724 منطقه 2 در رشته رياضي شدم  ميخواستم بدونم با توجه به اينكه شيوه پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاه علوم قضايي  امسال تغيير كرده و مصاحبه بعد از انتخاب رشته ميباشد  اگر در رشته رياضي كه 30 نفر براي مصاحبه دعوت ميشوند همه ي اين 30 نفر يا  تعداد زيادي از اين 30 نفر  اين رشته را در اولويت هاي اخر خود زده باشند و  اولويت هاي اول خودشان قبول شوند و صندلي اين دانشگاه از طريق رشته رياضي  خالي بماند   تكليف كساني مثله من كه اولويت اول خودشان را اين دانشگاه  زدند و با شرايط پارسال به راحتي در اين دانشگاه پذيرش ميشدند ولي امسال با  مشكل رو به رو شدند و براي مصاحبه هم دعوت نشدند چه ميشود؟ پارسال تا رتبه 3500 منطقه 2 رشته ریاضی تو این دانشگاه پذیرش شدند ولی امسال من برای مصاحبه هم دعوت نشدم
 سال های قبل حتی یک رتبه زیر هزار منطقه 2 رشته ریاضی  به این دانشگاه نرفت
براي مثال اگر رتبه يك كنكور اولويت اخر خودش را كارشناسي علوم قضايي زده  باشد باز هم براي مصاحبه دعوت ميشه كه بسيار بعيده كه اولويت هاي اول  خودش را قبول نشه
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام خدمت دوستان
>  من رتبه 1724 منطقه 2 در رشته رياضي شدم  ميخواستم بدونم با توجه به اينكه شيوه پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاه علوم قضايي  امسال تغيير كرده و مصاحبه بعد از انتخاب رشته ميباشد  اگر در رشته رياضي كه 30 نفر براي مصاحبه دعوت ميشوند همه ي اين 30 نفر يا  تعداد زيادي از اين 30 نفر  اين رشته را در اولويت هاي اخر خود زده باشند و  اولويت هاي اول خودشان قبول شوند و صندلي اين دانشگاه از طريق رشته رياضي  خالي بماند   تكليف كساني مثله من كه اولويت اول خودشان را اين دانشگاه  زدند و با شرايط پارسال به راحتي در اين دانشگاه پذيرش ميشدند ولي امسال با  مشكل رو به رو شدند و براي مصاحبه هم دعوت نشدند چه ميشود؟ پارسال تا رتبه 3500 منطقه 2 رشته ریاضی تو این دانشگاه پذیرش شدند ولی امسال من برای مصاحبه هم دعوت نشدم
>  سال های قبل حتی یک رتبه زیر هزار منطقه 2 رشته ریاضی  به این دانشگاه نرفت
> براي مثال اگر رتبه يك كنكور اولويت اخر خودش را كارشناسي علوم قضايي زده  باشد باز هم براي مصاحبه دعوت ميشه كه بسيار بعيده كه اولويت هاي اول  خودش را قبول نشه
> با سپاس فراوان


من علوم قضایی خوندم 
خیر دعوت نمیشید البته خوشحال باشید دعوت نمیشید چون منم دارم از قوه قضاییه در میام !!!!

----------


## reza kolasangia

> من علوم قضایی خوندم 
> خیر دعوت نمیشید البته خوشحال باشید دعوت نمیشید چون منم دارم از قوه قضاییه در میام !!!!


ما از همون اول شانس نداشتیم

----------


## rezmile

منم همین سوال و دارم.مثلا اگه کسایی که دعوت شدن واسه مصاحبه نرن اونوقت ممکنه دوباره بگن؟؟

----------


## behrouz

> من علوم قضایی خوندم 
> خیر دعوت نمیشید البته خوشحال باشید دعوت نمیشید چون منم دارم از قوه قضاییه در میام !!!!


*چرا؟*

----------


## sardare azmoon

> *چرا؟*


شرایط قضاوت خوب نیست نرید بهتره

----------


## sardare azmoon

> منم همین سوال و دارم.مثلا اگه کسایی که دعوت شدن واسه مصاحبه نرن اونوقت ممکنه دوباره بگن؟؟


نه دوباره نمیگن

----------


## rezmile

یعنی ممکنه کمتر از ظرفیتشون بگیرن؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> یعنی ممکنه کمتر از ظرفیتشون بگیرن؟


اره اکثر سال ها اینطوری بوده مثلا سالی که من رفتم 250 تا ظرفیتش بود که 170 تا گرفتن 43 نفر هم اعتراض زدن و ترم دو قبول شدم یعنی جمعا 215 نفر

----------


## Witch Doctor

من که پارسال شرکت کردم مصاحبشو قبول نشدم امسال هم با اینکه رتبم خوب بود دعوتم نکردن  :Yahoo (76):  به شخصه حاضر بودم با محدودیت هاش کنار بیام اما قسمت نبود دیگه ....

----------


## sardare azmoon

> من که پارسال شرکت کردم مصاحبشو قبول نشدم امسال هم با اینکه رتبم خوب بود دعوتم نکردن  به شخصه حاضر بودم با محدودیت هاش کنار بیام اما قسمت نبود دیگه ....


بهتر من رتبه 900 کشور یک سال وایسادم اینجا قبل بشم سال بعد 87 کشور شدم میتونستم برم بهشتی نرفتم اومدم علوم قضایی الان دارم از قوه قضاییه انصراف میدم خدا رو شکر کن فبول نشدی

----------


## reza kolasangia

خب منم اعتراض میزنم و قبول میشم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## reza kolasangia

> اره اکثر سال ها اینطوری بوده مثلا سالی که من رفتم 250 تا ظرفیتش بود که 170 تا گرفتن 43 نفر هم اعتراض زدن و ترم دو قبول شدم یعنی جمعا 215 نفر


خب منم اعتراض میزنم و قبول میشم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خب منم اعتراض میزنم و قبول میشم


اعتراض برای کسانی که دعوت به مصاحبه بشن و در مصاحبه رد بشن نه کسانی که اصلا دعوت به مصاحبه نشدن

----------


## reza kolasangia

> اعتراض برای کسانی که دعوت به مصاحبه بشن و در مصاحبه رد بشن نه کسانی که اصلا دعوت به مصاحبه نشدن


 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------

